# Electrifying performance of Hasse's Mea tormenta, properate!



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

This guy is such an inspiration, and the instrumentalists are stunning!!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

What became really clear to me listening to this cd is how in the c18 sacred music is so operatic! Was it always like that, or was there a time when the distinction between sacred and secular was marked by harmony, rhythm, musical form, vocality etc?

Someone once said to me that this is a consequence of Louis XIV’s style. I don’t know if that’s true.


----------

